# 40 and started treatment for ICSI



## monkeymind (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, 
I started posting on this site a couple of weeks ago asking general questions re ICSI but I thought I'd join in here if that's ok with you. I'm 40 and have been suffering with severe endo since I was 16, I was only diagnosed in 2003 and the journey up until that was awful. Since then I've had 5 lots of surgery and no end of medication including morphine for the chronic pain days and I've lost count on the times admitted to hospital for the endo pain, lost my job through depression and peoples ignorance on knowing how to deal with it, been through employment tribunal and now I'm on the road to ICSI! As well as my endo my husband has low sperm count and again that took them years to find out.
Anyway, wanted to say hello and to find out if anyone else is at the same stage as me - D/R until next Tuesday...been D/R for seven months now....and I start stimms from Tuesday onwards. I'm very scared and not quite sure how I should be thinking...I'm very positive right now but then maybe I shouldn't build up my hope too much, I don't know how best to think about it all really.
Good Luck to the rest of you here, 
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome Monkeymind,

Glad you've taken the plunge and decided to post on the over 40s thread. You'll get loads of good advice and it really helps to talk to people who've been or are going through treatment. 

So sorry that your endo has given you such pain over the years. That must be really tough. I had a lot of pain with it and cysts a few years ago and know how horrible it can be.  

I'm currently downregging for a DE cycle - I'm a little behind you as I don't have my downreg test until the 13th. It's great to hear you're feeling positive and there's definately nothing wrong with that - it will certainly make the cycle easier if you're feeling good about it. Once you start stimming you'll probably feel even better  

Wishing you loads of luck for your cycle    

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Monkeymind

Just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck with your tx.  I'm so sorry that you've had such a hard time with your endo but starting tx and getting to the stimming stage is a big achievement, especially when you have been d/r for so long. My advice for dealing with treatment  (for what it's worth) is to take things step by step, and also to make sure you take things as easy as possible.

Here's wishing you lots of    

Ellie


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

HI there. Just wanted to say hello and good luck.
When are you due Egg Collection? We might be around the same time, I started stimms on the 29th and due EC on the 13th?
Hope that it going Ok and you are finding things not too bad. We'll have to try to keep eachother sane!
Bright Eyes


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

HI there MM,

Just wanted to send you a belated  and wish you  with your Tx
Sorry to hear you've had such a tough journey

Tamsin
xx


----------

